# Sock knitting ... heel preference ?



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

What is your heel preference when knitting socks ??? 

Usually I do a gusset , then short row heel ..... ( toe up socks ) 

today I am trying a pattern that has NO gusset, but has a short row heel with NO WRAPS ! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zu5YAKsAEpY[/ame]

I am hoping it doesnt leave me with extra fabric on top of the ankle ....


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I like the kind where you make a flap, then pick up the stitches around the flap. I use this for top down and toe up socks.

If there is too much fabric at the ankle, you can use fewer stitches in the heel. You don't have to use 50% of the stitches.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I've yet to try socks, though Frazzle did show me a recipe that I could almost follow in my mind..... 

But, I do have a preference, when it comes to socks, and that is that they don't have a hole in the heel, already. :indif:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I have done several kinds of heels, though I haven't made a whole lotta socks just yet.

My current favourite is a garter stitch heel following what EZ calls the "German Heel construction" method - that's the method described the Sock Recipe. 

What I like about it is that it's very stretchy (garter stitch yay!) and it's super easy to pick up the side stitches (also, garter stitch yay!) and you can do it without having to refer to the instructions (divide in thirds, knit away the outer third by k2tog with the end stitch of the centre section as you get to it). Super duper easy.

Comfy, too.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Definitely a heel with a flap & gusset. Short row heels always seem to slip.

The Nanner socks I just finished (my first Toe Up!!) have gusset and a heel flap, but there is no picking up stitches around the flap.

Maura, I would love to have the directions of another toe-up flap heel.

I'll be checking out the German heel construction, too.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

FiberMama ( Cyndi ) , how'd ya like the toe up way ?!? 

This way of a short row heel with no wraps works out fine ..... but I personally like the gussets for a better fit .... 

going to check out the German way today , thanks Frazzlehead !


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I &#9829; the Scylla socks nongussetty gussett (increases without picking up anything) and that squishy kooschy heel!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

MLF, you can use any heel on a toe up sock: I discovered this in a sock book I had from the library, can't remember which one, maybe a Vogue Knitting one.

Anyway, a right angle is a right angle if you come at it top down or bottom up, so you can use any heel! I like using the normal flap and gusset heel going toe up because then the reinforcement (the flap part) is on the bottom of my heel, which is where I get holes - not along the back of the sock, where I get hardly any wear as most of my shoes are clog type things.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, and the German Heel instructions are in Knitting Without Tears.

(and in the Sock Recipe, which is free, so hey, help yourself).


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The basic heel with a flap is what most people use. The difference is usually in how you turn the heel before you pick up the side stitches and knit around.

I experimented with the toe up heel where you make the gussets, then stitch the flap. I like it, but had to keep referring back to the instructions. I then knit a pair of toe up socks making the heel exactly the way I make the top down heel. Worked like a charm. As Frazzlehead wrote, a right angle is a right angle. You just have to remember to make your slip stitches on the second half rather than on the flap. The gusset will be backwards or upside down, but who really notices?

I have knit that style of short row. I find it hit or miss. However, I do like what she does at the ends to eliminate that hole.

If it works for you, it must be the right way. Or the right angle way.


----------

